# OVER 40 and IVF - SKY NEWS!



## Mel

We would like to interview a woman who would like the option of IVF on the NHS to be available to her .. but concerned that her age over 40 would prevent her from qualifying .. We can do the pre-filming on Thursday 14th, Friday 15th or Saturday 16th - and would need about 45 minutes. Appreciate your help with this .. and if they could either call me on my mobile or send an email with their contact details - and I will get back to them. Many Thanks Paula Paula WilliamsSky News Producer[email protected] Mobile: +44 (0)7802 469675


----------



## Mel

Can anybody help with this? Please contact the journalist in the above post.

Thanks


----------

